# Anyone shoot an 1187?



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

went and shot some doves (or shot AT, rather) the other day. had some jam problems here and there - failure to eject. was not using high brass, just regular 2 3/4" 7s and 8s. took the gun home and broke it down. googled the issue, watched youtube vids, etc. one of the common responses was to replace the gas seal as it may be worn out or compromised. i ordered some and did that. actually my gun, for whatever reason, did not have a gas seal at all. not sure what happened to it, if it was ever there in the first place or what. thought that was strange. cleaned every nook and cranny of the receiver, trigger assembly, etc. my question, i guess, is should i expect it to feed properly with bird shot, or just put it back in the safe until turkey season? i will be looking for some high brass before i go shoot next. any other tips or similiar experiences?


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*should be able to shot trash shells*

Your shotgun should be able to shoot anything close to trash shells. High brass is usually indicative of longer range shooting. Low brass is for short shots and small game. Loading higher brass should not be your answer. It probably has more to do with gun function than shelll choice. If you shoot reloads you can adjust your loads to be more finely tuned to what you are hunting and for clay shooting. If your gun is missing parts that is another problem in itself. best of luck.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

It should cycle most anything without any problems. I had a similar problem with one of my 1100's and ended up being the tip of the feed latch was broke. I replaced that and everything was fine.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

With that O-ring gas seal replaced you should be good to go with pretty much any load you use.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

There shoud be three parts the rubber o ring, a concave circle part and convex circle part. make sure all three are on your 11-87 had mine for almost 25 years and she still works like a champ.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

bigbulls said:


> With that O-ring gas seal replaced you should be good to go with pretty much any load you use.


 Do you have the replacement gas seals at your place?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Stressless said:


> There shoud be three parts the rubber o ring, a concave circle part and convex circle part. make sure all three are on your 11-87 had mine for almost 25 years and she still works like a champ.


yessir all 3 parts are there now. the convex and concave, i believe, is now a one-piece assembly? that is based on comparisons to youtube vids and online parts diagrams, and coming from someone with absolutely no experience in this field. and the o-ring was just put on. what's weird is don't remember ever misplacing that or even seeing it. only shell it's ever cycled real well is 3" turkey loads. wonder if it was shipped out without the o-ring?? and very curious to see if this fixes the issue.

i appreciate everybody's input. linkovich - i'll check into the feed latch if problems persist, but as of now everything appears normal.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> With that O-ring gas seal replaced you should be good to go with pretty much any load you use.


I agree, That O-ring should do the trick. That gun should shoot anything you feed it as long as it hasn't been back-bored or ported.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> Do you have the replacement gas seals at your place?


Unfortunately we don't.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Ditto on the gas seal/o ring. You need it for the lighter loads.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Remington-S...-12ga-16ga-1100-and-11-87-19258-/380861741866


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Make sure you keep an extra o-ring in your case with ya or you will have an expensive single shot ...


----------

